# Wheezing - Emergency Vet?



## Emma_RT (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a 1 year old budgie named Joni.

I noticed today that after flying and flapping in her cage she was breathing heavily with a squeaking/wheezing sound. It is possible that I just never noticed before. The earliest I could get a vet appt was December 29th, 10 days from today.

Should I try to get her an emergency appointment or wait until my scheduled appointment?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you share a video? Is she doing it still or only after intense physical activity? 

When in doubt, definitely take a bird to the avian vet.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Squeaking and wheezing is not normal, do you hear the sounds when she is sitting still?


----------



## Emma_RT (Dec 19, 2020)

Thank you for your replies!

I can only hear the squeaking/wheezing sound after intense flapping and exertion and only when I put my ear near her cage. 

Otherwise, her breathing is completely normal and silent.

The air is very dry in my room as well. I just set up a humidifier today in hopes that it is just the dry air bothering her.

I would also like to add that she is on a Kaytee seed diet. I am trying to switch her over to pellets but she is extremely picky and after about 1-2 months is still refusing to eat them. I don't know if this kind of diet causes health issues.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Using the humidifier will help her breathe more easily until you get her into the vet. Use a warm mist humidifier and, if you can, put a couple of drops of 100% pure Eucalyptus Essential Oil in the water.

Nutrition always plays a big part in an animal's health.

A Healthy Diet for Your Budgies

Cuttlebones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses

Quality Seed Mix

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies posted at the top of each section of the forum. 
Most basic questions have been answered there. 

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.
The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. 

Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

Using Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother)
as a natural pro-biotic is very beneficial to your budgies:

Apple Cider Vinegar

I use Volkman Avian Science Super Seed Mix for my birds. :thumbup:

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. 
This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. 
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds!

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets. 
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. 
Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together.

My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times. 
(Yep - I have a lot of food dishes! :laughing

Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. 
I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean packing paper on the bottom grate of the cages.*


----------

